# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vrouwen aan de pil kiezen verkeerde partner - NU.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=OiSncp4RKLcJ&imgurl=www.elsevier.nl/upload/b8a09d97-a737-46df-8c6e-b5b24de0faa4_pil13aug.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>
Elsevier
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Vrouwen aan de pil kiezen verkeerde partner*
*NU.nl - 1 uur geleden*
Vrouwen die de anticonceptiepil slikken, kiezen een andere partner dan wanneer ze hun instinct zouden volgen. Door het gebruik van de pil gaan de vrouwen anders ruiken en kiezen ze vaker een man die genetisch op henzelf lijkt. Dit blijkt uit onderzoek *...*
Vrouwen aan de pil ruiken &#39;de ware&#39; niet meer Trouw
> Vrouwen kiezen foute man door de pil Elsevier
Nos - RTL Z - Het Nieuwsblad - De Standaard
*alle 29 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Petra717

Leuk issie wel... lijkt me wel dat er verder onderzoek nodig is om het te bevestigen... dan honderd vrouwen... das nog geen 1% van de wereldbevolking :Smile: 

Maar het staat er wel mooi omschreven... vind je man niet meer aantrekkelijk... dan moet toch weer aan de pil... komt t vanzelf weer :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

